# Seameal -before/after photos



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

About 3.5 weeks or so ago, I started giving the Solid Gold Seameal to Bisou, twice a day per instructions..just a pinch each time on her food. today I took some photos, and I personally think it's made her nose much more dark. 

Normally, I would attribute it to the summer sun, but there is no such thing in Shanghai! lol. Between the rain and the pollution, that's a rarity (although it has been sunny for the last week). Also, she's not really 'out in the sun' too much anyway because when it is sunny it's about 100 degrees. 

So here are some before/after photos. The first photo was taken a month ago, right before I started using the Seameal..and then here are two from today. I think others use this too..but so far I love it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I started giving Milo seameal on June 23 for coat growth - I haven't seen any difference yet but his poops are much firmer.

Bisou's nose looks much darker!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Sweet Bisou looks adorable. I love her little black nose.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow her nose is black, she has such a beautiful face:wub: I might try that on my girls. Thanks


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh wow, I can see a big difference......what a gorgeous face!!!! :chili:Where do you get this, I mean can you order it online? I think it is worth giving if it shows that much difference!!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:w00t: WOW great pictures. I have used the seameal for years and believe it does work well with the sunshine. Your Bisou is just a doll! :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:smheat: :wub2: I love that little face. So gorgeous!

She does look striking for sure. I am sure the Seameal helps, although from pictures you could never tell. Depends on the lighting of the day, the shadowing, contrast, too many variables. But it certainly looks a lot darker in the pics.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

her nose def looks darker but i just have to say she is an absolute beauty , what a beautiful coat n topknot !! she is precious ! where do u get this seameal ?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's one place you can get it. I've used it off and on also. Solid Gold - Seameal Powder with Flaxseed Meal - Free Shipping


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

She is adorable no matter the color of her nose. What a difference in color.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

What a difference! She's adorable either way though! :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

There's that gorgeous Bisou!! I just love your little princess, Andrea!!! I didn't even know seameal made the nose darker!! Bisou's pigment is awesome!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Andrea - I'm so happy you posted these pics about the seameal. I don't even care about the seameal but am so happy to see pictures of Beautiful Bisou:chili::chili: She's so gorgeous and that first picture is a riot. It does look like her nose is darker now.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Cosy said:


> Here's one place you can get it. I've used it off and on also. Solid Gold - Seameal Powder with Flaxseed Meal - Free Shipping


It must be good because they are out of stock in every size... Darn!!!

Jayne


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Bisou is such a gorgeous little doll!:wub: I definitely see a difference in the darkness of her nose.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow what a change...But best of all we get to 
see new pictures of BISOU!!!! Love the first
picture!!! She is adorable.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i can see a difference too. Bisou is such a pretty girl!! love her bows!!:wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Bisou is so pretty. I never heard of using seameal, before. She has a very black nose, all right.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I agree with Maureen about the lighting, angles etc of the photos...that really does make a difference..and perhaps more importantly the first photo was taken with my Canon point and shoot while the last two were taken with my Nikon SLR..so a pretty big difference in cameras which 100% show the difference...so all that being said- I can see the difference in her nose color in person too. 

Dianne- I bought mine off of taobao (the chinese ebay) so it doesn't apply to anyone not already living here...but as it's made in the US, so I would think somewhere online is where you could find it?

Thanks everyone for the compliments about B.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I have always been infatuated well, all right, totally in love with Bisou. I don't care if her nose is brown, black or 1/2 and 1/2! Having said that I think it looks darker in the more recent pictures. Love the first picture!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Dixie's Mama said:


> I have always been infatuated well, all right, totally in love with Bisou. I don't care if her nose is brown, black or 1/2 and 1/2! Having said that I think it looks darker in the more recent pictures. Love the first picture!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Thanks Elaine! Bisou could have a polka dotted nose and she'd still be my love! The first photo was taken when we had a 'ladies who lunch' date at a nearby cafe with some friends. She was a good girl and just sat there with her tongue out the entire time. lol.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think you can find other places that carry it online too. I just listed one. Bisou is a little doll 

Here's another: Solid Gold Seameal for Dogs, Cats, and Horses - Luke's All Natural Pet Food


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

I give dex a pinch of this w his bfast- i think its good for pigment and joints?

Wholistic Sea Blend - 100% Human-Grade Certified Organic Kelp Dog Supplement!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

dex'smom said:


> I give dex a pinch of this w his bfast- i think its good for pigment and joints?
> 
> Wholistic Sea Blend - 100% Human-Grade Certified Organic Kelp Dog Supplement!


That looks good. I think, more or less, it's about the same thing. Sea kelp etc and all the nutrients found in it.


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

I can definitely see a change in the colour of her nose Andrea. She is a darling! I too have ordered the same thing sometime back and am waiting for it to arrive along with my other things from the US.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

First I want to thank you for the newest photos of little Bisou! She looks adorable as always, Andrea!

I can see the difference of her nose colour, too before and after! That's incredible, never heard of seameal before, really interesting!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

WOW I can totally see the difference! I've never heard of seameal before. Very interesting. Sweet Bisou...her nose is extra kissable now!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Sorry but I can't seem to notice if her nose is purple with pink polka dots cuz I just love seeing her sweet beautiful face.:wub:


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Bisou is so adorable. She was beautiful to begin with but her deep black nose now accentuates that pretty face of hers!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

omg, bisou is just an absolute doll! 

one note of caution regarding anything with seaweed or kelp in it, though - its good to check your baby's thyroid beforehand (T4) because the extra iodine can cause/aggravate problems (hypothyroidism).


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

tamizami said:


> omg, bisou is just an absolute doll!
> 
> one note of caution regarding anything with seaweed or kelp in it, though - its good to check your baby's thyroid beforehand (T4) because the extra iodine can cause/aggravate problems (hypothyroidism).


good advice!! thanks for the heads up on this.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Bisou little nose looks darker and more kissable!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Bisou is soooo beautiful :wub:.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

All I can say is...that girl is stinkin adorable!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I just started adding a tiny bit of Animal Essentials Organic Kelp to the fluffs food for the additional minerals. We'll see if their noses darken!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, gosh, hands down, Bisou has got to be the cutest little fluff. I'm so in love with her sweet face~~~ :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub: Her button nose does look darker, too.


----------

